# 45 and trying for a sibling (DE) - will it be harder?



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I have a son via DE (he's 2 and a half now) and want to go back for a sibling. We have 5 embryos left in Prague to try with. I had 8 transfers with DE, 5 bfn in a row, 1 m/c at 7 weeks, another bfn (last embryo from 2nd donation, no good qualitiy) and at least my son (first transfer from 3rd donation with a new donor). After the first 5 bfn's I changed my protocol and took progesterone earlier than my clinic told me too... this is what I'm doing again for sure.

So, if you had trouble getting pregnant with DE first time around, was it easier when you tried for a sibling? Or even harder? 

I would love to hear your stories!

Thank's so much,
aliena


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

We had 3 embryos transferred 2 and had one baby who is 18 months now. 
Transferred remaining embryo BFN
Donor donated again. 2 embryos. First transfer of one embryo chemical pregnancy. And one frosty left. 
So yes. Difficult here with perfect embryos but not pgs tested. 
I am terrified about the last one and non left then and regret not transferring both as now there’s such a delay with covid and we are abroad also. 

But you have so many embryos to work with. Which is excellent. 

Do you mind me asking how you feel about your age? I am a really private person so giving birth at 45 will open me up to a ton of questions. But the need to have another is strong. So I’m also terrified of never being able to transfer or it not working again.


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I am kinda in a similar position.
I’m 43 and have a little boy from DE who is 2.5. 
I can’t answer at the moment apart from we had one embryo left from our last cycle and could not let the embryo perish so had a FET beginning of March expecting it not to work and I’m now nearly 10 weeks pregnant. Physically and mentally I’ve found this one hard but maybe that’s the baby or my age , I don’t know. 
I’ve also got 3 children of adult age who I had in the early 20,s and I know being pregnant at 40 was much harder but watch this space, we’ll see how it goes .
Good luck x
Miracles do happen


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not an expert at all, but from what I have read docs usually say that  1st protocol is the most difficult as you never know how a woman's body will react. In case there is some medical history it's easier to plan the most effective treatment. x


----------

